# Anger Management



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I go to the dark place where my anger resides when I want to lash out, commit homicide. 

It's a very dark place, this room with no view. I can bounce off the wall, spit, scream or shred sinew. 

When I go to this place, no one else sees inside. It's just me and my anger, my bent side and I.

Seething and raucous, we twist up our froth. 'Til nothing but burning, rage willful but lost.

Steeped in self-pity, recrimination and spite, fury gains on my will. Should now be the time to bring it to life?

No. It must never be brought. Down through the tangle, the layers, the rot, down through the awful mass of sordid mess my storming soul has wrought.

Smashed but not broken, it lies shattered and spent. And it lies, and it lies, until the next spark is sent.

by L/We'en


----------

